# TruckMechanic 1436 ReBuild Updated 4/21 - Almost Finished..



## Truckmechanic (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I finally started on my ReBuild. Here is the pics of what I am starting with.
OverView of Boat






OverView of Boat





View of Front Fishing Area





Battery Area


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is my plans, I am not going to far with it  ..as I don't want to buy new carpet.

The front area at trolling motor mount is weak - Needs new wood and possible lighter, It is way to heavy in the front. - DONE
Floor in second section is broken and rotted. - DONE
Rear hatch to cover gas tank, Although I am not sure about it yet. - NOT DOING
Clean up wiring and try to hide and make neat and clean.
Seats need permanet mounts with new seats and pedestals. - DONE, Just WAINTING ON PAINT TO DRY
New Electronics added.
BlueWater LED's installed.
Bow light socket
Have a new fuse/switch panel for lights
New tires on trailer
New safety chains on trailer - DONE


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 22, 2010)

I also starting taking it apart yesterday. I had 3/4" OSB for my trolling motor mount. When I removed the carpet and motor the board broke in half. I Took a picture of the wiring down there also that I am going to redo.






I also started on the flooring, I wasn't sure how well my carpet was going to come up but it came right off, which I was happy about because I shouldn'thave to buy any now. The rot was worse that I thought.
Picture of Floor Rot





Picture of the wet rotten wood for the trolling motor/switch area.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Mar 22, 2010)

I was going to comment that it looked pretty good as-is in your first picture.... then I saw your 2nd set of pictures.  Actually your boats set-up is almost exactly what mine will be when all is said and done. Have fun!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I made some more progress although not as much as I would have liked. I have the rest of the rotten wood removed and started making the templates for the trolling motor mount. 













I still have to figure out what I am going to do with my wiring. 
I also have to get foam board and put under the new floor or could I do without. I was thinking it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I got my flooring cut out today but I picked up the wood last night before work. After seetting in the truck all night it got a bow in it. I cut it out and left two blocks laying on it for the night. I hope it relax's and lays down flat.







I also started on my seat mounts. I have these aluminum plates, They are 12" x 12" x 1/4". I decided to use it for at least the front mount. I am going to use 6 toggle bolts to mount to the bench and then I have 4 elavator bolts that will hold the pedestal down. I have drilled all the holes and polished, Now only thing to do to it tommorow is paint. I ran out of time today or I would have painted before work. Do you think these will hold 250lb me down?
*Planning and Layout*




*Finished before Paint*


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I made some more progress. I now have the floor and sides down and the carpet glue is drying. I am starting to feel like I am getting somewhere now.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 8, 2010)

Well I made some progress over the last few days. I now have my seat bases all grinded down and painted..I am letting them dry currently. I have installed my new safety chains on my trailer also. Once I get the seats on pics will come.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 12, 2010)

Well. I have the trolling motor mount all done, All the wiring has a wiring harness now. New safety chains installed. Working on the conduit and the finishing touches...Also got some of the BlueWater LED's installed. WOW...I think I over done it on the front. I can't wait to get the rest of them installed. Sorry for no pics of them at night. Tommorow morning after work.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 12, 2010)

Forgot the pic of the Conduit I am using. Paint matches perfect to the boat so I think it will blend okay. I am not completly satified but it will have to work for now.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking good man. 

Where could I get a trolling motor hook up (the part that connects to the batttery) ? I need one for my 24volt motorguide.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought my plugs at Gander Mountain.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 18, 2010)

Got my BlueWater's installed...The pics doesn't do them justice. I don't know how anyone could ever live without them...


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice progress pics, and liking the Bluewater LED's !


----------



## fishfast41 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I'd have to say you definitely got the answer for night lighting there. As I fish at night often,I will for sure be putting those on my boat.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 19, 2010)

When you have lights down low like that, does it help you see your rod tips hanging over the side of the boat, or do you just use those lights for rigging up and stuff? I'm trying to figure out the best placement for lights by moving my lantern around, and it seems like the best position is to have it hanging up over my head like a streetlight.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think they would be much help seeeing rod tips. I was mainly interested in seeing to rig.


----------



## fishfast41 (Apr 20, 2010)

I found that my anchor light gives enuff light to see for rigging lol, I want the LEDS to see the floor so I can find stuff when I drop it. #-o


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 21, 2010)

Got all my wiring done and in the "conduit"..trolling motor is mounted and mounting area secured. Front seat is mounted and secured. All that is left to do is mount the rear seat, Clean, clean and clean some more. Install the kill switch and possibly change the trailer guide ons.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree it looked good before you tore it apart. I am guessing that's what happiens when you don't cover the boat ...? Great boat to fix up. I like the switch pannel set up. Starting from a shell and re-doing everything sounds like a lot of work, but its not .... it's a WHOLE lot of work. Keep what you can and get out on the water!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.

I kept it covered with a tarp but it let water in..I could never find a cover that fit very good and then it sat most of the year last year and I think hurt it the worst.

I think it was harder re-doing some of it because I was saving and reusing what I could so I had to be careful and not damage anything tearing it apart. Hopefully i will be out on the water within the next week or too. I am pretty much done with my mods now. Just have to clean it and get the new tires on the trailer.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 24, 2010)

I was up till 3am last nigth putting the finishing touches on the duracraft. I was lucky with the fact that the person before did such a bad job that I had to rip everything out- but he didn't do much. He just laid some carpet on "treated" plywood with steel screws- and zipped it in with steel screws. Yah - everything was rusted out to no ends. Note to self treated plywood reacts with certain metals and causes corrosion. Use non treated plywood with and or galvenized screws. Boards were sun dried and the sun tore that carpet apart. I will def try to find a cover. I was thinking about a tarp- .... You think I should by a real cover? they have got john boat covers at academy for 50 bucks. 

Did you know its bad luck not to name a boat? .... you got one?
Check out the horrible job that this guy did-
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13419


----------



## SnowmanJon (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks good man...hit up woodrums...bite is starting to pick up but Mud River is way over fished right now...

JON


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the good words. .. I think I am going to try to go out there Saturday morning before the storms hit.


----------



## SnowmanJon (Apr 30, 2010)

Let me know! Are you thinking about going to woodrums?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 30, 2010)

I think so..Not real sure yet. I am wanting to go to Woodrums but really have to wait and see how I feel once I get off work.


----------

